# Color class *Multi Color*



## markadoodle (May 14, 2011)

I have a show down in N.H next Saturday and am planning on bringing my B Mare that I haven't shown sense she was a weanling, and now she is 3. So you can say it has been quite a while sense she has been in the show ring. I am also bringing my 3 y.o bay A mare and my 21 y.o bay tobiano A gelding. I know multi color is strictly the judges opinion - but if you were a judge, who would you rathr see in multi color???

Misty;













Or Sugar;?

(Please don't be harsh about Sugar, he is my fun horse, he loves driving, trail, jumping, gymkhana, and showmanship, he was a halter horse when he was younger, when he was 9-11 he placed very high in halter, but as he has got older we never conditioned him like the others, so he is a little... plump, and of course the non-clipped legs don't do any greatness for him.[These are pictures from last year and he looks so much better now, I really just want help with what one I should take in color.])


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (May 14, 2011)

Misty. To me she is a little flashier with her blue eye and framing. They are both cute though


----------



## MiniDashofBlue (May 14, 2011)

Ditto what Kelsey said. Thats also the hard part of the color class, it all depends on what the judge likes that day. I took a gorgeous bay pinto stallion with stockings and a big white saddle marking in a class of 3, we got a first and a third. My friend has a loud smutty buckskin pinto mare with blue eyes that almost always wins firsts, but at the first show out of 7 or 8 horses, she didnt place. At the second show out of 7 horses, she got 2 thirds. It all depends on the judges, both your horses are cute but I think Misty might do a little better.


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (May 14, 2011)

MiniDashofBlue said:


> Ditto what Kelsey said. Thats also the hard part of the color class, it all depends on what the judge likes that day. I took a gorgeous bay pinto stallion with stockings and a big white saddle marking in a class of 3, we got a first and a third. My friend has a loud smutty buckskin pinto mare with blue eyes that almost always wins firsts, but at the first show out of 7 or 8 horses, she didnt place. At the second show out of 7 horses, she got 2 thirds. It all depends on the judges, both your horses are cute but I think Misty might do a little better.


I have had the same experience. My mare that's my icon rarely ever goes in a color class with out taking a first. But, color is always preference. I've seen a mostly solid horse beat a LOUD horse in multicolor.


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (May 14, 2011)

i would also go with Misty. she has more white and blue eyes.

are you talking about the show in Dover next weekend on Sunday? if so, i'll see you there


----------



## markadoodle (May 15, 2011)

Thank you all, very much, she was my first choice too, but a lot of people like the dark colors more so I wanted to ask.


----------



## ruffian (May 15, 2011)

Definitely Misty. She has balanced color on both sides, and is roughly 50/50.


----------



## HGFarm (May 16, 2011)

I also would pick Misty for a color class. They do look for a nice 50/50 or balanced color....


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (May 16, 2011)

Not trying to steal your topic, but What do yall think about this horse in color class?

My horse


----------



## Ashley (May 17, 2011)

It really depends. Does your bay pinto get a rich color or stay more dull like in the pic?

If he gets richer in color I would take him in. I used to have a bay pinto marked pretty even and got really rich in color with alot of black across the back and she always did pretty good in color.

However, if he stays dull I would go with the other option.


----------



## mydaddysjag (May 17, 2011)

Defiantly Misty


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 17, 2011)

I also voted for Misty

so far on your vote 23 out of 23 people agree


----------



## markadoodle (May 18, 2011)

Thank you so much guys, this has been so much help. 2 people said your horses your choice but Ii deleted it as it was no help lol. Thank you SO MUCHq


----------



## midnight star stables (May 18, 2011)

Misty the Tovero. I'm not a Tobiano fan and there are always 30 of them in a colour class... Atlease a Tovero stands out more!


----------



## markadoodle (May 18, 2011)

Never thought about it that way! Thanks so much!!


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 19, 2011)

I know what the rule books say, but judges not only judge on color they also judge on show ring presence, conformation, how the horse shows when told to show your horses after the walking in a circle. I didn't vote above, but would take Misty in the ring, she has a better neck and throat latch, the picture doesn't do her justice, if she will show in halter, she should do well in multi color. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## markadoodle (May 19, 2011)

Riverrose28 said:


> I know what the rule books say, but judges not only judge on color they also judge on show ring presence, conformation, how the horse shows when told to show your horses after the walking in a circle. I didn't vote above, but would take Misty in the ring, she has a better neck and throat latch, the picture doesn't do her justice, if she will show in halter, she should do well in multi color. Good luck and have fun.


That means a lot to me, I never thought about the other key factors.



Riverrose28 said:


> the picture doesn't do her justice


That is what really stood out for me, thank you for such kind words!!


----------

